# Half Looped Linatex Bands



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks like fun times............... wheres the holes? lol


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have used a few sets of linatex bands from Gary. They take a little getting used to after shooting TheraBand but the're awesome. If I were a real hunter I think linatex and lead would be one of my top choices. Easy pull but packs plenty of wallop.


----------

